# '78 Beetle convertible questions



## martyp123 (May 31, 2013)

Hi, I've been trying to find out how to replace the top on my '78 Beetle & can't find anything online or anywhere else on how to do it ? I figured out the front, but the back is giving me fits. Any help, would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.:banghead:


----------

